# كتاب تكنولوجيا المضخات باللغة العربية



## hammo_beeh (4 فبراير 2017)

*
كتاب تكنولوجيا المضخات باللغة العربية 
*

*كتاب المضخات باللغة العربية

https://www.file-upload.com/30b12z07w7ew



محمد الاكرم قال:



http://www.mediafire.com/file/xqlbypg5bzud60v/كتاب+المضخات+باللغة+العربية.pdf

أنقر للتوسيع...



:56::56::56::56:
*
​


----------



## kjelban (15 فبراير 2017)

ارجو تغيير الرابط لموقع رفع اخر هذا الموقع لا يعمل عندي و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الاكرم (15 فبراير 2017)

kjelban قال:


> ارجو تغيير الرابط لموقع رفع اخر هذا الموقع لا يعمل عندي و جزاكم الله كل خير



http://www.mediafire.com/file/xqlbypg5bzud60v/كتاب+المضخات+باللغة+العربية.pdf


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (16 سبتمبر 2019)

كيف يتم إجراء اختبار الطلمبة في المصنع أو في مختبر محايد.


----------



## خالد عطا (7 ديسمبر 2019)

thank you


----------

